# iPhone 5 launch



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Does anyone have any news on the New iPhone 5? speculation is a September launch and as my contract is up 1st wk August and my iPhone 3GS is on it's last legs I'm debating whether to wait of just get the iPhone 4 :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Interested too as I can order a new one in October.

Last I heard, the next one was more likely to be a 4S than a 5 but I must admit I've not been keeping up with any news on it in the last month or so. From what little I had read, most thought that it would still look like the current 4 but would have the new faster chip (as in iPad2), better camera and maybe a better/bigger screen too. I would say it would definitely be worth hanging on for release, if only to get the faster chip, but then again we all know how many mixed rumours will always precede any iGadget!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

What Naughtty said.
The big thing for Apple was the 200 plus iOS updates, think thats where there time and investment went. That and a better camera mooted for the 4S, if it is coming.

Cant see much that can be improved on the 4 unless of course it gives you teleportation and infinite battery life.
Faster chip? Would we notice?
4G? Not out in the UK for a long while yet.
64GB? Do we need it?
Coffee maker? Mmmmm.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

There won't be a '4G', a '4S' maybe.

If they update the 4, it'll be small changes like relocate the transmitters to stop signal dropouts.

Whatever they do, I'll get it, I can't help it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Does anyone have any news on the New iPhone 5? speculation is a September launch and as my contract is up 1st wk August and my iPhone 3GS is on it's last legs I'm debating whether to wait of just get the iPhone 4 :?


I obviously can't talk about specs, naming conventions, or go into specific timings, but to put it into context that will help you make your decision I am currently working on the launch activity for Vodafone for the next iPhone. My only advice is you won't have long to wait.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any news on the New iPhone 5? speculation is a September launch and as my contract is up 1st wk August and my iPhone 3GS is on it's last legs I'm debating whether to wait of just get the iPhone 4 :?
> ...


But will it be worth the wait?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

techfreak said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Opinion is subjective, and as I mentioned I cannot talk about specifics. The OP asked about timescales, which is all I can really [loosely] comment on.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Opinion is subjective, and as I mentioned I cannot talk about specifics. The OP asked about timescales, which is all I can really [loosely] comment on.


Are we talking the next few weeks or a few months here?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JNmercury00 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Opinion is subjective, and as I mentioned I cannot talk about specifics. The OP asked about timescales, which is all I can really [loosely] comment on.
> ...


August announcement, though when you will be able to actually physically buy the phone will be down to Apple. Sometimes they ship on announcement day, sometimes there is a build up. This will be disclosed to the TelCo's closer to announcement day.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

C.J said:


> There won't be a '4G', a '4S' maybe.
> 
> If they update the 4, it'll be small changes like relocate the transmitters to stop signal dropouts.
> 
> Whatever they do, I'll get it, I can't help it.


I'm curing my tech addiction. I'm now the proud owner of an immaculate Nokia 8910i.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/a ... ber-5.html


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Getting itchy feet here! Are we looking at days or week or even months for this launch?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Remember, the only way they can stop the info from leaking is to send it for FCC approval _after_ the public announcement so it's unlikely to be available to buy until a month or more after they present it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

id guess it will be released on a 10th birthday event linked to apple...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> id guess it will be released on a 10th birthday event linked to apple...


Announcement on 23rd Oct then  (although that's a s Sunday, hmmm...)

Actually quite liking that theory, seems the most sensible yet.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Getting itchy feet here! Are we looking at days or week or even months for this launch?


Had a few PM's about this - so I thought I'd summarise what I know...

- Apple have not confirmed finalised spec details or launch dates to us yet, only the provisional details that have been sent to all TelCo's.
- Announcement day and physical purchase availability day are now likely to be 2 different days.
- We are working towards an end of September announcement (date yet to be confirmed to us by Apple)
- We are working towards an early October physical purchase launch (date yet to be confirmed to us by Apple)
- A full refreshed (form and function) handset is to be launched, along with a secondary lower range (mild spec upgrade, lower GB capacity) handset.
- No assets (images) have been supplied to us from Apple yet.

Given the info for the iPhone 4 and the 3GS was given to us only a few days before launch, none of the above is unusual, and I wouldn't be surprised if the same happens again for this launch.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cheers Kev

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Getting itchy feet here! Are we looking at days or week or even months for this launch?
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

So Monday there is an announcement about the new iPhone I'm lead to believe, so when should we be able to order through orange or O2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You lot are only fueling your own hysteria you know. iPhone 4.1 won't be that different, but you will be told it is. :wink:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

jonah said:


> So Monday there is an announcement about the new iPhone I'm lead to believe, so when should we be able to order through orange or O2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be available to order within a few days or could be a month long wait, my money is on a wait of a few weeks.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> You lot are only fueling your own hysteria you know. iPhone 4.1 won't be that different, but you will be told it is. :wink:


In other words:

"Stop enjoying your Apple products, people! Even though you prefer them, you're actually using the wrong phone/laptop! use the ones Scooby likes... He knows more than you."

If you want to look less like a tramp standing in the park screaming at an imaginary adversary, you should probably wait for a product to be announced before you start slating it.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'll be getting one soon as it comes out. I can't wait got the 3GS at the min and I love it  and all the apps I have built up over the years!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

4th of October is what I've been told, not sure if that's the release or just the info being released


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

4th is when they have the conference to showcase it release will be later


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Tuesday not Monday which seems strange! Rumour has is it thinner, supporting voice control and 4G as well as an 8meg camera! Time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any news on the New iPhone 5? speculation is a September launch and as my contract is up 1st wk August and my iPhone 3GS is on it's last legs I'm debating whether to wait of just get the iPhone 4 :?
> ...


Any more news yet?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Naming convention and specs to be confirmed from Apple to the TelCo's on Monday PM
Announcement by Apple on Tuesday PM
Pre-Orders and Orders (depending on TelCo's allocated stock levels) likely to open Friday AM
4 variants likely (some of those are capacity variants)
2 colours likely


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> If you want to look less like a tramp standing in the park screaming at an imaginary adversary, you should probably wait for a product to be announced before you start slating it.


Meh. Apple's past form should be enough to tell you that 5 will be feature minor enhancements and features that should have been in before now but were left out just to keep the masses buying. I'm not slating it before it's out, just telling it like it is. And if I'm wrong, I'll eat one of these fine hats.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to look less like a tramp standing in the park screaming at an imaginary adversary, you should probably wait for a product to be announced before you start slating it.
> ...


Telling it like it is, or like it might be? Anyway, you can't be proved wrong because you'll always convince yourself that whatever they release is rubbish. And if they release something amazing that everyone loves, you'll just slate their marketing. Basically, you've become as bad as the fanboys you hate...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Tbh scooby is onto something, apple have got something about them that keeps people coming back for more including myself. When my contract is up next spring no doubt I'll be chopping in my 3GS for an iphone 5. 
Will the new one be that much better than the 4? I really doubt it, but people will be selling theirs to get their hands on the new one.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


But that's not what he's saying. He's implying apple will deliver very little and convince people its something new. If apple take what is one of the most popular phones in the world, tweak it a bit, then sell it for about the same price as the old one, what's wrong with that? Sound like a good thing to me. If they said it was groundbreaking, who cares? If they said it was magical, who cares? It's still an improved iphone to everyone else.

What Scooby believes though is that because he can't see the value in Apple products, the people who *do* value them must have been conned or must be idiots. He thinks people can't see through the cheesy, over-played marketing. He doesn't understand that people might just ignore it and buy the things because theyre actually pretty good.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh god put a sock in it spandy, it's just boring how you drivel on and on, just like an annoying fly buzzing round the room lol


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Oh god put a sock in it spandy, it's just boring how you drivel on and on, just like an annoying fly buzzing round the room lol


I've not managed to make anyone leave the forum, so I'm not up to your level yet. I'll keep at it, thanks.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

You sure on that? Heard a few topped themselves after being bored to death   .


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> You sure on that? Heard a few topped themselves after being bored to death   .


I'll keep trying to bore you then... Sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

At last a witty response without an arse attached! Wd bud have a good week end


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> At last a witty response without an arse attached! Wd bud have a good week end


I'll supply the wit, you supply the arse. We'll go far...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh spandex how you make me smile 

And I don't believe your post was drivel! Actually it was spot on


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> He's implying apple will deliver very little and convince people its something new. If apple take what is one of the most popular phones in the world, tweak it a bit, then sell it for about the same price as the old one, what's wrong with that? Sound like a good thing to me.


Well if it's just a tweaked iPhone 4 then it's not really worth calling it a "5" is it? Let's call it the iPhone 4.1 and be done with it. The hats remain available for mastication the instant the new device is proved worthy if it's 5 moniker.



Spandex said:


> What Scooby believes though is that because he can't see the value in Apple products, the people who *do* value them must have been conned or must be idiots.


Well you do keep going back for not much more and paying much more for the pleasure. If you can justify why you must have an iPhone 5 over a 4, I'm sure there are some people in less developed countries who would just love to hear your reasoning.



Spandex said:


> He thinks people can't see through the cheesy, over-played marketing. He doesn't understand that people might just ignore it and buy the things because theyre actually pretty good.


What say you of the folk who camp out at new Apple Store openings, or when a "new" (read incremental change) product is released? Do you think they can see through the cheesy, borderline Machiavellian advertising? I'd suggest not. It would appear that they really do believe that "if you don't have an iPhone, you don't have {feature X}".

For further lampoonery see here: 
http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/busi ... 109284358/


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

brilliant...you're all arguing over something that's not even released yet :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/ ... ds-newsxml

Video towards the bottom ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can't see what scoobydoo is getting his knickers in a twist about you don't like it don't buy it, simples..

Seems a bit obsessed with the evil apple corporation :lol:

Spandy if Gaz says your an arse your an arse end of you muppet x x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > He's implying apple will deliver very little and convince people its something new. If apple take what is one of the most popular phones in the world, tweak it a bit, then sell it for about the same price as the old one, what's wrong with that? Sound like a good thing to me.
> ...


they can call it whatever the hell they like. It doesn't change what it is, or what it's worth to anyone. Would you slate it less if they called it the iPhone 4.1? Or the iPhone 4.0001? Of course not - you'd just come up with something else you didnt like because you think being pithy and dismissive of something so popular makes you look discerning.



Scooby said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > What Scooby believes though is that because he can't see the value in Apple products, the people who *do* value them must have been conned or must be idiots.
> ...


Would you want to justify your car purchase to them? Your TV or your computer? Or is this just a cheesy attempt to claim that someone buying a new iPhone is somehow morally worse than someone upgrading to the latest Andoid handset? You're clutching at straws a bit here, aren't you?



ScoobyTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > He thinks people can't see through the cheesy, over-played marketing. He doesn't understand that people might just ignore it and buy the things because theyre actually pretty good.
> ...


Yes, most of them probably can. They probably enjoy the hype and the anticipation and the perceived camaraderie. I think they're bonkers for going to those lengths, but then I'm not the kind of person who can let go of my cynicism enough to do things like that. Only the most arrogant person would see all that and imagine that it's stupidity that drives it. Im sure the are people in those queues who could run intellectual rings around either of us... They just enjoy different things.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Im sure the are people in those queues who could run intellectual rings around either of us... They just enjoy different things.


Well that is true. Vive la difference! :lol:


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Daily mail link is USELESS.. its just there design idea.

Seems to be a firm feeling that there will be a budget 4S and a new 5.

5 will don a bigger screen 4" and new processor etc.

4S will keep 3.5" screen.

Both will be thinner, lighter....

Im not an ITK but ive seen and herd a few things that would lead me to the above assumtions..

Either way both will be far superior to anything running android.. yoink!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just over an hour to go - apple store is down on queue

... all I will say is the haters are going to be out in 4orceS tonight! :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I'm sure the "lovers" will have a good time creaming themselves over a new... wait for it... phone. Yes, a PHONE! OMG life just doesn't get any better than an upgrade to a PHONE :lol: :lol: Regardless of manufacturer, that's worth a giggle.

To let someone else take the stand, presenting "10 reasons not to buy an iPhone 5" : a mixture of sensible observation, and a sprinkling of lampoonery:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/04 ... _iphone_5/

:-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wont be a 5, but 4s, if you look on apples site you can already see the links for ios5
With no 'jobs' to do his 'look into my eyes, not around the eyes, you must buy this crap' tricks, I cant see this being on the same scale as when they did 4...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Got the same chip as the ipad. Nothing really to get too excited over if you already have an iphone 4! :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

So it's a 4s, will there be an iPhone 5 or is that it?


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Wont be a 5, but 4s, if you look on apples site you can already see the links for ios5
> With no 'jobs' to do his 'look into my eyes, not around the eyes, you must buy this crap' tricks, I cant see this being on the same scale as when they did 4...


Spot on with that, massive disappointment. It's ashame iOS is such a good op (for simpletons who don't require uber geekery)

I just hate the thought of googles androids open source tactic and the ramifications that brings to the table. I'm fed up with spyware on my pc, let alone my phone.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not seen the press release, i was in San Jose last week (infinity loop) and they were all calling it 4s.
New ios works back to 3GS phones and the SIRI app is a SJ based company apple bought a while back.
I dont know anything about specs/apps/features

website seems to be down ATM


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/specs.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I've not seen the press release, i was in San Jose last week (infinity loop) and they were all calling it 4s.
> New ios works back to 3GS phones and the SIRI app is a SJ based company apple bought a while back.
> I dont know anything about specs/apps/features
> 
> website seems to be down ATM


Just been an advert on TV for the new 4s


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just get

Access Denied
You don't have permission to access "http://www.apple.com/iphone/specs.html" on this server.
Reference #18.ecdef50.1317755031.586e24c9

Access Denied
You don't have permission to access "http://www.apple.com/uk" on this server.
Reference #18.ecdef50.1317755087.586e24e2

They've forgotten to reboot IIS :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's a useful comparison of features, there's not a lot in it:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/ipho ... -the-tape/

The pricing is way out of whack though. $100 for 16GB more storage, or 32GB for the next "model" up. Even at the top end, that's way over the odds for memory and microSD prices. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Was the wait worth it? I really don't think so, think I'll either get a free iPhone 4 from Orange or the Samsung Galaxy :? 
All a bit of an anti climax :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any climax is worth waiting for, no matter how small...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Any climax is worth waiting for, no matter how small...


Like that :lol: :lol: :lol:
I think all the iPhone 4 users should buy the new phone now, then sell there old iPhone 4 very cheap to me


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'll still be getting one as the only thing iv ever really had a problem with is the camera and video quality!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

details are up on the site now.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Both orange and Vodafone taking pre orders too! Thinking I'll probably go for the 4s after all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Both orange and Vodafone taking pre orders too!


Not Vodafone, only the ability to register interest which means you will get an email as soon as it's available to pre-order.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

http://t.co/N37zLhxs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

